# Do you use Igloo Dog Houses?



## jlyoncc1 (May 12, 2008)

I am going to pick up 2 used igloo dog houses that I found on Craigslist. Do you have to cut the opening so they can climb in? Or did you build a ramp? I am using these for my sulcatas. Which are still on the smaller side. Also, did anyone attach plastic stripping to the door? Any pictures or suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Itort (May 12, 2008)

The opening should be large enough for young sulcatas. You should be able to attach a covering to the entrance (in fact I think they are tapped for this). If you need to build a ramp, I wouldn't cut bottom because it would compromise the bottom (which is insulated). What size are you getting?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 12, 2008)

Larry, they said it was the large and medium. I noticed that when I was at tractor supply this weekend there was a lip on the bottom. Guess I could just build a little ramp. Thought I would also put some hay in there for them. Would make it easier to get out also. I am just concerned about the lip, not the width of the opening.


----------



## Itort (May 12, 2008)

They also have a vent on top that would be nice hanging a heating device from. How large are your sulcatas ?


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2008)

The lip does have the advantage that it would help keep rain or objects floating in the rain/mud from entering the house. The reverse is also true, it would help to keep the bedding inside the house.

Is the lip so high they can't just climb over it? Maybe place some flat rocks next to it, so they climb the rocks and then in? Or a small wooden ramp would certainly also be worth a try.


----------



## Itort (May 12, 2008)

I'd go with a wooden ramp, the lip is probably 1.5 to 2 inches high.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 12, 2008)

Hi dee,
I picked up a regular large Dog House for my DT it has a lip and they have no problem getting over it. If your Sullys are large enough they will climb in, if not I do like the flat rock idea or the ramp. I'd first put the igloo in the pen then place one of the sullys inside and see if he comes out, that should give you an idea.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I just couldn't say no to these. $45 for both and the hubby doesn't have to build anything! He's already done so much for me that I hated to say "Just one more thing honey.....". I figured I could just scrub them real well and they should do the trick. I think I might try the flat rock because it will also help keeping nails shorter!


----------



## Itort (May 12, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Thanks everyone! I just couldn't say no to these. $45 for both and the hubby doesn't have to build anything! He's already done so much for me that I hated to say "Just one more thing honey.....". I figured I could just scrub them real well and they should do the trick. I think I might try the flat rock because it will also help keeping nails shorter!


That's another plus, they clean up real easy. I've had a couple of larges for about 10 years (for the dogs) and they do hold the warmth in winter and cool in the summer. You'll be happy with them.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2008)

Just one note about any dog house-type structure for your tortoise:

Any dog-house-type structure that you use must be placed where it gets shade all day long. A dog house or dogloo or whatever, can be a little oven when the sun shines on it all day long.

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 12, 2008)

Larry, after you asked me how large they were, I decided to go down and get some updated weights. I didn't measure but just weighed. They are 15.5, 7.5, and 5 pounds. And let me not forget little "Squirt" whom I didn't weigh but is only approx. 5" and in quarantine still.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Yvonne, I kind of figured that. I am going to have more than one hide but wanted something that they were not sitting directly on the ground when raining, etc. Do you think that they will figure that out on their own if given the choice?


----------



## Itort (May 12, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Larry, after you asked me how large they were, I decided to go down and get some updated weights. I didn't measure but just weighed. They are 15.5, 7.5, and 5 pounds. And let me not forget little "Squirt" whom I didn't weigh but is only approx. 5" and in quarantine still.


They don't need a ramp though a flagstone at entrance would be good for the reason previously stated.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Do you think that they will figure that out on their own if given the choice?



Sure. There are lots of tortoise folks who use the dogloos for their tortoises. If you notice that he doesn't use it, but goes into the same corner every time, then put the Dogloo in that corner and put the tortoise inside it.

Yvonne


----------



## aka2tal (Dec 17, 2008)

We have the extra large Dog igloo here in Los Angeles. I mounted a board to the flat top up near the vent. From the board, I hang two heat lamps with a temperature controller. I found that the igloo stays warmer during cold weather by putting duct tape over the vent.
We clean once a week. I take the bottom portion to the other side of the yard, and I hose down the floor, sprinkle comet cleaner on the floor, let it sit for a few minutes, sprinkle with water, brush the floor witha broom, so the comet really scrubs the floor. Rinse it realy good, let it air dry, then put it all back. I use Bermuda grass as a substrate for our Sulcatas.


----------

